# New product - Is it too thick to screen print?



## everbloom2 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello,

Just one question for the experts. I hope it's a simple one. I'll start with some background:

I have a fabric project that I would like screenprinted. It is made-up of 3 flat layers of 100% cotton.

Layer 1: Muslin (like a bedsheet)
Layer 2: Terry cloth
Layer 3: Muslin

The 3 layers are sewn together around the edges. The finished piece is 15" x 30" rectangle. I would like a 11.5" x 11.5" design screen printed on the top layer.

My question: Will a screenprinter be able to get a quality image on this layered fabric or is it better to give them only the layer that needs the image? I would prefer to provide them with the finished, layered piece, but not it the print quality will be compromised.

Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1 color print should be fine. More than one color and you may have issues. 

Lifting the screen after laying down ink tends to make the fabric move/rise. It would be hard to keep registration after that happens.

If you do have multiple colors, using screen printed transers (where all colors are applied at the same time) is an option.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea it can be printed unless the printer isn't all that experienced.


----------

